# Wofür orange Gläser



## drum-drum (9. September 2005)

Hi
Ich habe mir vor ein paar Monaten eine günstige Brille mit wechselbaren Gläsern gekauft, mit dabei waren: klar, dunkel getönt (Sonnenbrille) und solche orangefarbenen Gläser, doch frage ich mich wofür die sind? Übergangszeiten Herbst, Frühjahr? Abend?


----------



## Hardraider (9. September 2005)

hi,

ganz einfach, wenn du durch den Wald fährst gibt es sehr viel Schatten bzw viel Sonne. Im Wald wechselt das Licht ziemlich schnell, mit Orangen Gläsern nimmst du Schatten/Licht nicht mehr war.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (9. September 2005)

Meine _Alpina-Brille_ hat ebenfalls insgesamt 3 unterschiedliche farbige
Gläser - hab jedoch bis dato *immer* die *orangen* dran, mit denen
komm i am besten zurecht!


----------



## tofferl (9. September 2005)

gab schon mal einen thread dazu da hat einer folgende erklärung geschrieben:
bei schwarzen gläsern sind die pupillen weit geöffnet da wenig licht ans auge kommt.
bei durchsichtigen gläsern sind die pupillen ziemlich geschlossen da viel licht ans auge kommt.
so dauert es bei licht und schatten wechseln immer etwas bis sich das auge an die neuen bedingungen gewöhnt hat, im wald besonders lästig.
bei orangen, roten oder gelben gläsern ist die pupille in einer mittelstellung und passt sich sehr schnell an dunklere oder hellere lichverhältnisse an.
fahre auch immer mit den orangen gläsern, nur wenn ich abends auf der heimfahrt zu weing damit sehe kommen die weissen rein,
die schwarzen gläser taugen, finde ich, zum biken im wald nicht viel, da es dort im schatten zu dunkel ist.


----------



## pongi (9. September 2005)

wie meine vorredner schon gesagt habe verstärkt das orange glas die kontraste gut. dadurch fällt es dem auge leichter sich schnell an hell/dunkel übergänge zu gewöhnen. und man nimmt bodenunebenheiten besser wahr.

die schwarzen gläser hab ich nur beim strassentraining drauf, wenn ich weiß das ich nicht wirklich lange im schatten unterwegs bin.

die klaren glässer bei regen oder dämmerung.


----------



## LB2 (10. September 2005)

Orangene Gläser sind sog. "Bluekiller". D.h. sie eliminieren den Blauanteil des Lichtes und erhöhen somit den Kontrast. Daher sind sie besonders für die trübe Zeit des Jahres (Dunst und Nebel, aber auch Dämmerung) geeignet. 

(Dementsprechend vermindern blaue Gläser in jeder Situation den Kontrast und sind eigentlich eher gefährlich zum fahren, bestenfalls für die Eisdiele oder Disco zu gebrauchen).

Gruss
LB2


----------



## bikeboy (10. September 2005)

(Dementsprechend vermindern blaue Gläser in jeder Situation den Kontrast und sind eigentlich eher gefährlich zum fahren, bestenfalls für die Eisdiele oder Disco zu gebrauchen).


Hi, ich habe im moment eine brille mit blauen glässern und ich bin mit der vollsten zufrieden!
und gefärhlich ist es für mich auch nicht weis nicht ob daran liegt, das ich gute augen habe aber ich habe keine probs.
und ich fahre auch sehr oft im wald da macht die mir auch keine probleme!

Gruss

Julian


----------



## Jochen_DC (10. September 2005)

bikeboy schrieb:
			
		

> (Dementsprechend vermindern blaue Gläser in jeder Situation den Kontrast und sind eigentlich eher gefährlich zum fahren, bestenfalls für die Eisdiele oder Disco zu gebrauchen).
> 
> 
> Hi, ich habe im moment eine brille mit blauen glässern und ich bin mit der vollsten zufrieden!
> ...


na die erklärung is aber schon richtig von deinem vorredner...vielleicht ist dein durch den wald fahren ein anderes als wie er und andere es tun...


----------



## Spezialistz (10. September 2005)

ich fahre auch am liebsten mit gelben gläsern. im wald sind die perfekt. vorallem, wenn es regnerisch ist.


----------



## drum-drum (10. September 2005)

DANKE an alle, werde demnächst öfter mit den orangenen Gläsern nutzen.


----------

